# Removing excess Teak oil



## eddiel (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi All

I came across this forum while doing a search for a solution to my "too much teak oil" problem 

I month ago I purchased a Danish mid-century teak dining table. When it was delivered it looked fine but it did have a light smell of what I thought was varnish but it turned out to be recently applied teak oil.

Well a month has passed and the table top is very tacky. It's worse if it's too hot or humid in the house but generally if I were to place my hand on it, it would leave finger prints actually in the coating. Clearly it's not curing properly.

I contacted the store and I'll save you all from a tirade as they didn't offer to put things right at all. What they suggested was soaking a cloth in mineral spirits and wiping the excess off. Needless to say I won't be shopping there in the future.

Due to my lack of experience in this area I am a little hesitant to do this without some extra guidance and avice, which is what led me to this forum.

What would be the best option to remove the excess oil? I was told that in lieu of mineral spirits, I could try a mild detergent in water with a nylon brush. This certainly seems safer than using mineral spirits but I'm not sure if it will work.

I don't want to strip the finish off here, I just want to remove the excess oil so it will cure and I can actually use the table. 

I;m hoping I can avoid sending it to a professional furninture restorer as my budget is limited here.

I guess I'm most concerned about the level of skill required to wipe it down with mineral spirits. 

Any advice would be appreciated. 

Thanks

Eddie


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Teak does not usually need oiling , I wonder what actual product they used .


----------



## eddiel (Jun 14, 2013)

Manuka Jock said:


> Teak does not usually need oiling , I wonder what actual product they used .


I'm not sure of the brand but they did say they used teak oil. 

I have no idea why they did it. The table looked fine when I saw it in the store.


----------



## ed_h (Dec 1, 2010)

Mineral spirits is actually pretty mild. It won't hurt the wood, and won't hurt any real finish that's on it, but it should take off the excess oil.

I personally would do that before using any water.

Could be someone put too much oil on it or the wrong kind.


----------



## eddiel (Jun 14, 2013)

ed_h said:


> Mineral spirits is actually pretty mild. It won't hurt the wood, and won't hurt any real finish that's on it, but it should take off the excess oil.
> 
> I personally would do that before using any water.
> 
> Could be someone put too much oil on it or the wrong kind.


Thanks for the reply. I think I'll give it a go.

PS I like your signature quote


----------

